# Easy sewing projects. Thinking of making for Christmas gifts



## honeycat1963 (Dec 1, 2008)

Reversible basket apron. Would be great for using in the garden, gathering eggs. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5N3c86zjxg[/ame]

Reversible curtain tops [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhOGA7KtRlU[/ame]

Dish towels to hang over the stove handle. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSLSaSO-JVQ[/ame]

Quillow [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bA95BEJHMwU[/ame]

I haven't sewn in almost 30 yrs. I started "collecting" fabric a couple years ago with the intention of starting to sew again. I found SewVeryEasy's you tube channel and she has great videos that is giving me the confidence to start sewing again. Her projects look easy to do.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

One of the neatest pillow covers I've seen recently is to take a shirt, cut off the top, sleeves and bottom and sew around it inside out. Then you unbutton to put the pillow form into it. I'll see if I can't find a link. The neat thing is the pocket can be used to hold a TV remote or other objects. 
http://www.onsuttonplace.com/2013/07/repurposed-shirt-pillow-cover/

If you have someone on your gift list with cats or small dogs, consider making a pet bed from an old sweater. I used to get sweaters for $2-3.00 from a thrift shop and use quilt batting scraps for the filler. Here are two variations on how to make them -- I used the first link which is sewn by hand, but the video shows you can use a sewing machine as well. http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Cat-Bed-from-an-Old-Sweater
I always padded the body of the sweater with quilt batting to make a padded cushion. You can also use sweatshirts to make these. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Wa2D6QaYEg[/ame]


----------



## honeycat1963 (Dec 1, 2008)

I love that shirt pillow. My husband has outgrown some of his flannel shirts, they would make great pillows for his daughter. I crocheted her a t-shirt quilt 2 years ago for Christmas and she loved it. My cats would love the pet bed, they like to sleep on our clothes. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the videos honeycat and belfrybat!!! It's that time of year to start thinking about Christmas gifts! One of my friends made those shirt pillows for family members after their dad passed of his shirts.


----------

